# 17 Inch Rims on 1994 Nissan Sentra 4 Door



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Ok my fellow Sentra brothers I have a 1994 Nissan Sentra 4 Door with Eibach Sportline Springs, Tokico Shocks, Stillen Strut tower Bar, Front control arm under brace and Suspension Technique sway bars. Heres my question is it possible to fit 17x7 Inch rims with 205/40/17 series tire? Ive heard it is possible but that there might be some rubbing but that could be corrected by bending the inner fender wells.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

This topic has been beaten to death. They will fit but there will be rubbing. 16" is the biggest that should be put onto a b13. The 17s will weigh alot slow you down and kill your handling, also your ride comfort will be non-existant. 15's are actually the best comprimise between weight and handling


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

I've got a '94 Sentra also with 17x7's... and you're definately going to have to roll in the rear fenders cause I've got the Eibach Pro-Kit springs with stock shocks and struts, and occasionally the rear wheels rub against the fenders. I personally think 17" rims look the best on our Sentra's.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *15's are actually the best comprimise between weight and handling *


Word. 15s own you  .


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

importcartuner - How much did your Pro-Kit drop it? It feels the gap nicely. I'm getting adjustables Monday (Damn customer service blows) and I was just wondering how much it actually dropped it. Isn't Pro-Kits like 1.3 or something? Oh, and how are your stock shocks and struts holding up? They aren't blown yet are they? How long have you been riding on them with your Eibach's? I'm afraid to put on my adjustables on stock shocks/struts at first. So I'm thinking of getting AGX's. Thanks for the info if possible!


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Zexel - The Eibach Pro-Kit springs dropped my car about 1.3 inches... Yeah, it does fill the gaps up really nicely... you're right about that. To my surprise, the stock shocks and struts are holding up fairly well with the Eibach's... I've been riding on them with my Eibach's for a little less than 1000 miles (970 miles to be exact  ). I do plan on getting either Koni or KYB shocks and struts soon though... hopefully within the next two months or so. Personally I think putting the adjustables on the stock shocks/struts is not a good idea... alot better off putting the adjustables on the AGX's.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

yes 17x7's fit i have them on my car there are some pics on my ride floating around with 17's on it. I also did a write up and explained all the things that were diffrent. you will have to roll over your rear fenders though. 

About the struts i have stockers on intrax springs and had them for ummm 1000 miles and they work great 

CORY


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2002)

don't u think using intrax with stock struts is too soft?


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

not really but i have to admit its not as stiff as other but it works just fine to me. I cant remember the last time i bottomed out. There great springs.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I'm gonna go ahead and try out my adjustables on my stock shocks/struts. And when they blow I'll replace them. Easy as that. I don't feel like waiting another month or more to save the money, spend it all on shocks, and then have to wait like 2 weeks for it to get here. I know no one recommends it but I might as well let them do their job until they can't do it anymore. I'm tired so if this post reads funny I apologize. And my adjustables still aren't here. Have to give them a call again tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

*17's wont fit?!? hmmmmmm....*

Honestly i dont usually look at these kind of questions, but i am living proof that 17 will fit on a b13. Of course i do have groundcontrol coilovers and kyb struts and that of course gives me the control to kill the rubbing. But, before that setup i was running intrax 2'' drop springs on stock struts and all i had to do was a tiny bit of filing to the rear fenders. 17 INCH WHEELS WILL FIT!!!!

-HSentra


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*thats cool*

thats cool dude.....when you said that you dont usually answer questions like that what do you mean?......do you think that your the only person who knows the answer?....or is this the millionth time some one has asked this question? Do you think that this will be the last time someone asks this question? Fat chance, for as long as there are new people out there wanting to soop up there Sentras they will continue and continue to ask that question. Wont be the first, cause it wont be the last.....so get used to it. Peace!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

slvrsentra - You think you could post another pic of yours with 17's and your Intrax springs? I searched and found that other thread but the picture wouldn't show because the server. If you could I would appreciate it. Man, my coilovers weren't put through my order because they didn't have any in stock. So they jsut took me off the list? Oh well, no big deal. I'm just going to get some springs. I want Eibach's Pro-Kits, but damn, 250 just for springs? Anyone know any cheaper place? I just need to look at pictures to see which springs sit better now. I looked at importcartuners car, and I like the way it sits, but I would like to see how it sits without all that stereo stuff in the trunk. To see how it would look like on a car without it...mine for example!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I agree about 15's. I'm not going any bigger than 15's and I'm only getting larger rims because I want to put larger rotors on and I'll need larger rims to accomodate them. I think anything above 16's looks too big, but that's just me.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I found that wheels that go straight to the lip instead of inward toward the inner lip tend to look bigger. My wheels go into the inner lip, and personally I don't think they look that big. But maybe that's because I look at them everyday? When I first saw the picture of slvrsentra's car with MR7's I thought they looked HUGE, but they aren't that bad. My 17's barely even look like 16's to me. But when I post pics you guys may think they look too big. And maybe it's because I still need a drop!? I don't know. Not denying your statement Rob, but my 17's don't look THAT big. When I first put them on my car and put it on the ground, I checked it like 5 times over and over to make sure they were 17's. Sure enough! They are.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *I'm just going to get some springs. I want Eibach's Pro-Kits, but damn, 250 just for springs? Anyone know any cheaper place?*


Zexel - I got my Pro-Kit springs off of Options Auto Salon... it's the cheapest price I found for a set of Eibach Pro-Kit springs... they've got the springs listed for $209.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Alright. Thanks man. You said your riding on stock shocks and struts right? And they're doing fine? $209 is a lot better than $250. I'll probably end up going with Pro-Kits, but I wish it dropped it a TAD more in the front. It looks like your front could use a little more but not too much.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

No problem man... well, as far as the drop goes I thinks it's perfect... yes, I am riding on stock shocks & struts... with no problems, if you're wondering  ... by-the-way, here's the link for the Pro-Kit springs at Options Auto Salon - - - > http://www.optauto.com/webstore/pro...ariation=&aitem=6&mitem=16&back=yes&dept=1438


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

*mmmhmmm.....*

GTi-R- It is a question that will be forever on the nissanforum. When people ask questions that are sitting on this very site, answered by over 15,000 people...(hehe) it tends to get annoying. I love all the new nissan enthusiasts but read!!! Keep it real with nissan my freind!

-HSentra


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*i see*

annoying only if you answer it right?.......I know they keep asking it......I myself see the same question asked 15,000 times......but gotta keep answering it, the more we answer the less Hondas......think of it like that. Peace!


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

*sorry to beat a dead horse*

better to bump an old topic then create a new one right?

anyway, i have 17x7 MSR style 105 rims with a 40mm offset, they're wrapped in Yokohama Prada spec-2 20540/17's. The car is a 94 GXE that looks like it's been dropped (not sure by how much, bought the car not long ago and im still figuring it all out) and im getting some nasty tire rub in the back now that i put new tires on.

HELP!!!!


im going to take my speaker box (2 12" in a bandpass) out and see if that helps. I'll edit w/effects.

if someone can point me to a thread on how to find the ride height ill post the ammount of drop.

I also just dropped a message to the previous owner requesting all info he has on it.

__edit__

the yokohama site says the 94 GXE needs 205/65's

#2__
removed speaker box, no effect, tires still rubbing.


----------

